# Apply for PR



## Darshit Shah (Aug 7, 2011)

B.E. Metallurgy with one year experience in steel plant whether i m suitable for PR or not and job opportunities at australia in metallurgy field


----------



## Buburayam (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Darshit,

Just check at DIAC website. They have specific employment list which are urgently needed in Australia. If your occupation is in the list then you can apply. However, recently DIAC has applied new system for PR application, which is pretty tough to fulfill. Hope you can fulfill those requirements..


----------

